# Easy rim fitment Question.



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Been eyeing craigslist for some rims for summer tires. I really like the look of the S4 6 spoke rims with the flat face. Don't know the official name yet. Is this an option for an allroad? As far as backspacing. 
Main reason I ask is I don't really want to do spacers more $. I can afford 250-300 for rims. Seattle area. Hint Hint. Does anyone else use them and maybe have a picture? Thinking about matte black. 
Thanks


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Easy rim fitment Question. (JBallou)*

most all of the stock audi wheels are normally et45. your stock allroad wheels should be et27. which means you will need to run spacers on all four wheels or it will just look very stupid, (if it where me i would pick up some h&r 25mm spacers to make the et20). if you decide to run spacers and pick up a set of s4 wheels you will need to buy the correct size tire. 17"= 225/55/17, or 18"=245/45/18.
i hope that helped you out, someone else jump in if i missed something, or am wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Easy rim fitment Question. (Big Euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Euro* »_your stock allroad wheels should be et27.

???
The allroad stock wheels are et25.

_Quote, originally posted by *Big Euro* »_17"= 225/55/17, or 18"=245/45/18.

Correct.
Some ownwers have oversized to the next width measurement with no problems.
My BBS's are 8.50 x 18 et32 and I run 12mm spacers and obviously longer bolts.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

check this link out, it has tons of pics & info on wheel fitment specific to our AR's:
http://www.allroadfaq.com/cont...shtml


----------

